# Cd error



## _MerF_ (Mar 24, 2015)

You can use mine. It has never been used...lol


----------



## phantom (May 20, 2011)

do you have a stock radio or is it 3rd party?


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Is the CD a mass-produced one, or something someone burned on their computer?


----------



## Tuzlak (Oct 24, 2016)

It's stock , and I have problem with both types of CD.My sister drives Cruze too , same situation.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Tuzlak said:


> My sister drives Cruze too , same situation.


Just as a WAG, try inserting it upside down.

If that doesn't work, my guess would be that the grease on the rails has gone sticky and the lens sled can no longer move.


----------



## Tuzlak (Oct 24, 2016)

Appriciate your help.Hope that works.


----------

